# أحكام المحاكم الأجنبية Decisions of Foreign Courts > أحكام المحكمة العليا بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية > Decisions of The Supreme Court of The United States >  Davis, Pickering & Co., Inc. v. Unknown

## هيثم الفقى

[align=left] 
DAVIS, PICKERING & CO., INC. 
Plaintiff v. 
UNKNOWN 



Case No. 2008-09643-AD Deputy Clerk Deputy Clerk ENTRY OF DISMISSAL 



On October 1, 2008, plaintiff entity was ordered to obtain counsel to proceed with this claim, to file a notice of appearance, and an amended complaint with this court. Plaintiff was also ordered to submit the $25.00 filing fee or a poverty statement. Plaintiff has failed to comply with the court orders. Therefore, plaintiff's action is DISMISSED, without prejudice, pursuant to Civ.R. 41(B)(1). The court shall absorb the costs of this case. 





____________________ 



DANIEL R. 
BORCHERT 
Deputy Clerk cc: Davis, Pickering and Co., Inc. 165 Enterprise Drive Marietta, Ohio 45750 DRB/laa Filed 11/17/08 Sent to S.C. reporter 2/25/
[/align]

----------

